#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] 冬月孤狼 [ 05+04 ]

## 沄详

這個漫畫是答應要給傻氣看的
依照草圖來看
全部完成大致二十頁左右  ((等到完成都聖誕節了...
所以說我想就像文章區一樣的方式
完成一個階段放上來給大家看

PS...
這個故事是發生在2013 11 28的晚上
因為是真實故事改編    所以無法製作太誇張的梗
請大家見諒...







謝謝大家的捧場 接下來的故事當然後繼續瞜
至於夏克的地方錯誤了 看是要改小隻 還是改黃色好 (當然是改小隻啦...

以下是接下來的故事 還會繼續敬請期待
(剛好斷在一個很緊張的地方  到底我的告白會如何 傻氣會接受嗎 誤...)

----------


## fwiflof

天氣冷的話，大家抱成一團就不冷了XDDDD
是說看到第二張感覺有點可憐，第三張小沄你根本在賣萌吧WWWWWWWW
還有後續嗎，有的話好期待喔WWWWW

----------


## Norya.Polaris

沄祥未免也太萌>w<！！
第二張失落和第三張害羞根本可愛到爆！！OWO！！
話說沄祥好厲害呀！！可以畫出這樣的漫畫~(不愧是精英團成員！！
小夏這樣遠看很漂亮呢！OWO(有種獨特的幽靜感(？？？)
話說傻氣依舊可愛呀WWWWW
你們怎麼可以萌成這樣>~<(往雪裡鑽WWWW
很好奇有沒有後續OWO？
發現白拓還滿搞笑的WWWWWWW

----------


## 黑倫

沄祥  超萌的>ω<
第一張吐小拓槽也很厲害
第二張 沄祥 失落的表情好不捨
第三張的 沄祥害羞加傲嬌  (經典(?

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  澐詳：

      你的作品整體上很有專業水準呢！！！本狼感覺這是一篇相當出色的漫畫唷！！！第一張和阿拓的對嗥，本狼壓根兒沒想到阿拓也這麼會嗥凍笑話；這也難怪，阿拓是神仙教母狼啊！！！他當然能吃掉月亮。

      第二張被傻氣蹭澐詳應該很意外吧！！！傻氣可是很主動的唷！ :wuffer_laugh: 不過夏克的毛色好像是黃白相間，為什麼澐詳要畫成全白的？ :wuffer_arou: 

      最讓狼印象深刻的還是最後一張，澐詳的賣萌表情和阿拓的吐槽專業表現深獲本狼佳評！！！沒想到阿拓的眼白是橘色的！！！

      最後，本狼非常期待澐詳這篇漫畫全部完成的樣子唷！！！希望會有本狼啦！！！

                                                                                 北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯評

                                                                                              102/12/4    12:35

----------


## 凱凱

這..祥好萌wwwww
傻氣和白拓也都超可愛wwww
絕對支持！祥加油>w</

----------


## 小芸

哇哇哇沄祥沄祥真是辛苦你了＞＜
我好喜歡啊……~（緊緊抱著圖
哈哈真不知道該說什麼好＞＜（超感動
沄祥你真是太強啦~！！超愛這個漫畫~
等你畫出來我一定要印下來護被！！！
最近真的感到無比的幸福啊＞＜~~
沄祥那個表情真的好可愛好可愛喔~
真是謝謝你！辛苦你了！（一定要蹭蹭沄祥＞＜
斯冰菊哈哈這些劇情都是發生過的喔~還有我那有很主動=3=
小夏說現在他還是小小狼喔＞＜長大他的毛色才會慢慢變成金黃跟有紋路xd

----------


## 卡斯特

沄详畫的好細緻喔~
也超好看的^w^
話說那一天我好像也有上聊天室(?
沄详加油喔~~

----------


## 飛狼薩克

還真沒有想到沄详還有這麼可愛的一面wwww
一開始沒聽到的時候還真的有種莫名的虐(?? 明明只是日常漫XDDD""

很喜歡背景中狼群互相依偎的畫面
話說只是個日常小插曲就能畫出這麼完整的短漫
真的好厲害&好令人羨慕啊~~~(#

每次看到沄详的作品都很開心呢ww
期待新作喔XDD

----------


## Schak

沄详!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  太萌拉 :jcdragon-xd:  :jcdragon-xd: ~~~小夏被已經被萌殺了 :jcdragon-keke: !!!!

這...會在狼樂流傳千古的呀~ :jcdragon-eat:  :jcdragon-eat: ~~~~

祝沄详能.......終成~~漫畫 :jcdragon-eat:  ~(終於完成漫畫 :jcdragon-xd: !!   

PS.傻氣姐姐超漂亮 :jcdragon-eat:  :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 碎風

沒想到小详有這麼萌的一面啊  XD
我可能永遠都忘不掉啊   :jcdragon-xd: 
話說看到最後還是有點吃驚啊  ~~
狼在驚慌時會語無倫次  ((大誤
希望能繼續下去~~  
P.S.   我說的是漫畫喔   絕對沒別的意思喔 ~~  ((被踹死

----------


## ღ°ⒹⒿCreeper✿˚狼の哥♥

謝謝大大ㄉ分享
我很迷狼
大大也畫ㄉ操好ㄉQAQ

----------


## 紅峽青燦

厚厚!沄详你看看!勁爆的漫畫回復率這麼高!XDD
沄详真是很容易感到孤寂的狼嗎?
白拓你在漫畫裡也太壞WWWWW

然後期待下文ING!

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

好棒的漫畫！～除了畫得很好之外還上了顏色，好有心的～
拓的邪惡表情，還有傻氣和祥的表情感覺很到位
看來是個充滿愛的漫畫呢
不知道事情發展是怎樣的呢，非常期待後續哦！！‧ω‧

----------


## 寂影

沄详各種萌不科學阿阿阿

傻氣跟小夏也畫的很漂亮喔OwO
(躲眾狼中) 小狼: 喔! 是閃光! (遮眼

好期待後續會不會修成正果呢
沄详大大加油喔/

----------


## 沄详

謝謝這麼多狼的支持!!
拖了這麼久 
今天給他連續畫了四頁
今天好像沒出房門 沒吃東西 也沒喝水...
完成了一段 先放上來 我去放輕鬆一下...









感謝觀賞祥狼耍蠢日記
看不懂是正常狀況 因為我也看不懂..
我只是把記事下來的對話 畫出來而已
我也不清楚 為什麼我會說這些話

完成了 起 承
剩下 轉 合
不過我可能不會畫 合 ...

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

好可愛的畫風！很少看到像這樣子漫畫的的格式～尤其是還是彩色的

看來是以現在的聊天室為底本（？
總之期待接下來的發展噢
沄祥加油OwO /

----------


## 卡斯特

超好看的!

沄详臉紅了w
光線打的好(?
為何沒有鴿子呢?(遭踹

那一天我果然有上聊天室
期待下一集，沄详加油喔!

----------


## 小芸

挖烏！！！出來了!!!（而且還連四張！！
真是辛苦沄祥了＞＜好喜歡好喜歡這個漫畫：3
真的很謝謝沄祥＞w＜好感動的說〜
而且還畫的超級讚的！！尤其是最後沄祥的那個表情超級可愛的拉＞＜（打滾
話說沄祥你不用那麼辛苦拉！！其實我有草稿我就很開心了（？
而且還沒吃飯跟喝水...！！
我是可以等的喔〜不用那麼急著畫完拉＞<
這樣我會很不好意思..而且我已經不知道怎麼感謝你才好了!!!（掩面
真的真的很喜歡很感謝很感動很開心：3（＜？？？
看到漫畫中沄祥的那個表情都會不自覺的笑呢〜
還有小夏小小隻的好可愛（？！
好吧我已經詞窮惹...
那就這樣喔！真的超級喜歡＞＜（緊緊抱著漫畫逃走

----------


## 沄详

謝謝稱讚
很少看到這種漫畫的格式是因為
我很少再看漫畫 沒有研究過
老實說 格式的感覺超死板
感覺就只是一張張對話的頭圖而已
看來在我要認真創作自己的作品時還要多加研究
至於繪畫成彩色是因為這個值得 哈哈
對我來說是蠻重要的回憶
有一段時間都一直在回想
最後才決定記錄下來然後畫出來
雖然技術不足而且畫成彩色需要大量的體力和時間
不過這些都很值得 所以我才繪廢寢忘食
也不是說我忘記了
是比起吃飯喝水 完成這些漫畫對我來說更重要也更開心

PS回覆傻氣
很高興傻氣喜歡
我覺得第四章第一格的那張臉....
我畫的效果太雜了 表情也沒有畫出我想表達的那種
看到的時候感覺被....到的感覺..
這些畢竟是我在聊天是對話的時候
擅自在心理轉化成的畫面
全都是我思新的東西
也許傻氣的回覆並不像我上面畫的會有那些反應
所以 很高興傻氣願意接受 謝謝

----------


## 白拓

嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚我好像慢了好多好多拍才來回覆/W\
真是太不好意思惹QWQQQQ

其實我很享受這樣樸實溫馨的短篇漫畫OWO
(尤其還是全彩和狼狼的>W</
祥一整個萌啊WWWW從緊張炸毛到小慌亂的內心戲都是\OWO/
傻氣完全被可愛的氛圍包圍著然後單純天然的笑擄獲了讀者和祥的心WWW
然後我好像在某種程度上被惡搞惹QWQQQ好幾個獸都說我表情邪惡壞壞_(:3J /)_
己克修!我平常為狼這摸失敗嗎QWQ
沒關係為了故事圓滿我願意犧牲色相搏命演出(???

好了話不多說~希望以後也能繼續看到祥的作品嘎>w</

----------


## 沄详

謝謝拓的支持!!
對不起讓拓被懷疑了...
在這篇拓是負責這部分的梗
不小心讓觀賞這物會真對不起
劇情的對話是實事改編沒錯
但是畫面為全是個人腦補..
所以跟拓並沒有直接關西!! (趕快撇清
對不起 拓 當時沒有注意到這部分的問題...
至於下篇不知道還要不要畫下去..
後面雖然已經完成了一段
但是因為劇情的關西 決定不放上來了
所以就在這個段落結束吧～
還是說...真的想繼續看下去!?((抖

----------


## 狼狗傑

我想看下去www(轟
撇開改編自實事的情節不說
賣萌的畫面看得我心花朵朵(哎

----------

